# adopting a negleted 7yr old GS



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi All,
I have a 3 yr old GS and a 4month old mix. I have come accross a 7yr old poor baby who has been negleted and outside most of her life. Any suggestions in helping her adjust will be appreciated. Right now she is in boarding until she is healthy enough to be spayed. She needs to gain some weight then she will be ready to come home with our family.
Thanks for your help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome Willow!

What are the sexes of your other dogs? If they are males, they should be fine w/ her. Otherwise you may have some issues w/ female relationships. I would give both of the current dogs the same attention as always and let her decide how much attention she needs in the beginning. 
Let her have her own crate and space while she adjusts.

Is there a reason she can't come live with you during this time of health recouperation and weight gain? 
I think she would do better gaining weight if she weren't in a boarding facility and in a nice home. 
Thank yo for helping her!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for your reply,

The 7yr old is a female and my 3 yr is a male the mix is a female also, pretty much wanting all the attention. 

We are going to take her out as soon as we can.My puupy is in a crate but I like the idea of the new girl to feel safe in the crate also then let her decide what she wants later. We have just found out about her and had othe commitments this weekend, I need to be around for her to start adjusting. I am sick about what these babies have to endure and we are honored to be able to help her. I had to put my black female down this summer, her name was lady bug......this rescue name is lady belle....it is time to help.
my mix came bu at 4 weeks born in a field.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

has your new rescue girl come home yet?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just adopted a 7 year old female from my breeder. While it is a bit different than our situation Callan was used to kennels and being outside. She was never neglected but living in the house is new to her.

I placed her kennel next to my 10 month old male so she had company. Of course they got along great since she was used to other dogs. It took her awhile to feel comfortable in the house but after 2 weeks she is now roaming all over and playing with the toys. I think she has decided she likes her retired life!

Just remember it will take some time. I have not really even tried to train her yet, I am waiting for her to be comfortable. Your other dogs should be very helpful in house training as long as they all get along. Callan has not gone in the house so I am lucky with that one. If you find she is to uncomfortable you may want to leash her to you providing she is use to a leash?

I also found that my male really helped her with things she was uncomfortable with like riding in the car. I took them together and now she loves it! If she tends to like one of your other dogs better then you can use that dog to help her along.

Good luck and keep us posted and thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

*lady belle*

thank you so much for being interested in our new girl. I bring her home tonight! I am excited about having her here and finally being able to help in her recovery with love!

I have borrowed a crate as suggested from the rescue and will monitor her eating habits before I feed everyone together, since she is so very thin she is wolfing her food like no tomorrow. 

Thank you for the suggestions I will take into considertion. I am a litle concerned about the other 2 but I am sure they will be all fine with time. I have never fostered before always wanted to now I will probably adopt my first foster if all works out well
Blessings, willow

PS my black shepherd lady bug was put to rest this past summer, looks like I am getting what I needed, this girls name is truly Lady belle!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad she's home with you! Keep us posted.


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks I will, May even need your help


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

always lots of good people here to give you any help you might need! and thank you for helping this girl! she has a beautiful face.


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you,

Lady belle seems to be adjusting, She almost wagged her tail today when I came home, she is still very nervous and not so scared now, follows me everywhere. The puppy is great with her my 3 yr old shepherd is leary they lock eyes and rumble growl but I think that will get better, I just keep an eye on that and redirect. she is not in the crate anymore, she turned into houdini and squeezed out! Slept upstairs with us but my 3 yr old blocked the doorway so she found a spot just outside the bedroom.

she is 7yr and does not know about playing ball, any commands even sit...so sad no one ever gave her love but she is so accepting of me. I am gratful to be able to take care of her. I am worried about the malnutrition and what it has done to the bones and spine. I called the vet and they only suggested glucosomine..and good food. There must be more that I can do to prevent any furthur damage or hopefully correct. i went through 2 shepherds with hip and leg probs and I will just be heart broken to see it happen again. Any nutrition suggestion will be appreciated!

Thanks again, willow


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i rescued a boy from this board, the shepster. i had never had a shepherd before who suffered from malnutrition, he was my first rescue. i was astounded, ASTOUNDED, how good nutrition completely turned him around. he went from rail thin, dry skin and brittle coat to a simply magnificent dog...with very apparent improvement at 90 days, and just a complete transformation within six months. i mean even his color deepened and intensified. unfortunately i lost him earlier this year to hemangiosarcoma. but he sure taught me the power of good nutrition, something my other dogs have always just taken for granted. i feed breeder's choice pinnacle, trout and sweet potato; solid gold seameal; springtime inc. longevity and bug-off garlic (sparingly); prozyme plus; dermapet eicosaderm (omega oils, efa's, vitamin e). another benefit i've found of good nutrition is a luxurious coat with no doggy odor. you can see my shepster's transformation at:

shep goes home 

if you scroll to the bottom of each screen and hit the "older posts" button, you can go all the way back to the day he was rescued and watch the changes in him as they were taking place. it is incredible to me how these dogs can come back from the brink. the nutrition part is a huge influence on that. post pictures when you can. good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking this dog into your home! I adopted Basu at age 4.5 and he had been abused and neglected. It took a long time but he did come around. 

In addition to the above (especially the Springtime Inc Longevity and fish oil capsules) I would recommend Ester C. Start with a small dose but work up to 2000mg/day. I'm using Nupro right now as an all purpose vitamin and I also add coconut oil to Rafi's meals at night. Btw, Rafi had mange and joint issues when I adopted him and he's doing great now. He eats a raw diet. 

You can add things like eggs, small amounts of (natural) cottage cheese or yogurt or fresh meats to her food too. She'll love that and it's good for her!


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you so much,
That is great information. I am excited to get started with that. I was already giving the fish oil and I am familar with Springtime.

Thanks!! I appreciate the help.


----------



## willow (Oct 23, 2010)

Katieliz, My eyes still have tears in them,
I read Shep goes home,Our love for our animals is so great. I so understand how deep it goes...SO sorry for your loss


----------

